# Jugendstil Ornamente etc



## FabianBitter (9. April 2005)

Guten Tag,

ich suche für ein Projekt über verschieden Kunstepochen Ornamente bzw Brushes und Fonts im Jugendstil!
Ich bin mir da auch nicht sicher wie Ornamente aus dieser Epoche genau ausschauen. Vielleicht weiß jemand mehr darüber?!

Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Grüße Fabian


----------



## Fiene (10. April 2005)

Hallo,
  ich habe folgendes gefunden:
*Jugendstil in Stichworten:*
 Flächig, dekorativ, weitschwingende Linien, Vorbildern aus Tier- und Pflanzenwelt nachempfundene Ornamente und Formen. Müde, aber auch schillernde Farben, Eleganz mit einem Schuß Dekadenz.

  Und hier gibt es auch Bilder, auch hier habe ich noch etwas gefunden. Google war sehr ergiebig! Die Ornamente kann man gut mit Pfaden nachzeichnen.

  Gruß Fiene


----------

